# Ham Time In The Brine



## shusswap (Apr 17, 2015)

So I screwed up with my planning calendar. I’m set to put a fresh 20 lb ham in the brine tomorrow BUT will be going away for 10 days 2 days before the ham should be taken out of the brine. My reading of Pops thread on brining a ham suggests that I can brine for up to 40 days. Is there going to be a problem (other than soaking to manage saltyness) if I leave the ham in the brine for 23 days until I am back?


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 17, 2015)

Are you using Pop's brine? My understanding from all of @Pops6927 posts is that his brine is an "equilibrium" brine so the meat will never get over the allowed Nitrite level allowing it to sit in the brine for longer if needed.

I think 23 days might be a little short for a 20 lb ham anyways.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 17, 2015)

there should be no problem,i would think a 20lb. should have to be brined at 23 days any way.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 17, 2015)

sorry bmaddox we must of been posting at same time.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 17, 2015)

smokerjim said:


> sorry bmaddox we must of been posting at same time.


Not a problem. Happens all the time.


----------



## shusswap (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes, I'm using Pop's brine.  Both your posts reminded me not to mix one recipe/process with another.  I was concerned because I was applying the 2lbs/day rule of another wet cured ham recipe.  Stick with the program Phil!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2015)

Just watch for a ropy brine.

I cured some bone in loin for 23 days.

I had to change out the brine once.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 17, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Just watch for a ropy brine.
> 
> I cured some bone in loin for 23 days.
> 
> I had to change out the brine once.


With Pop's brine I don't think you would want to change it out. If you are working towards an equilibrium between the brine and the meat and go and change the brine you are introducing more sodium nitrite into the solution (at least that is how I understand it, hopefully @Pops6927  will chime in).


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2015)

I had the same question. 

Here is some of the Pm's

When I changed the brine I put all the salt and sugar in it again with the cure.

Will that make it to salty and sweet?

That bascially doubled the recipe.






Pops6927
Nov 19, 2014 at 3:30 pm

No, the proportions of the brine did not change.  You replaced like with like.






c farmer
Nov 19, 2014 at 3:31 pm

But its like doubling the recipe?






Pops6927
Nov 19, 2014 at 3:47 pm

No, the proportions of the brine did not change.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 18, 2015)

I did a 20lber last year and 28 days was my target. It turned out excellent. A 20lb ham is a very large piece of meat to cure so do an extra good job of injecting it.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 24, 2015)

No, changing out the brine does not affect anything.  It's not the brine, it's the meat that is reaching an equilibrium.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 24, 2015)

Pops6927 said:


> No, changing out the brine does not affect anything.  It's not the brine, it's the meat that is reaching an equilibrium.


Thanks for the clarification Pops. I haven't had a need to change out the brine yet but it is good to know I can.


----------

